# Up swept skinner



## sharpeblades (Dec 4, 2016)

Just finished this one up.CPM-154 stainless with carbon fiber handles with red liners


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 5, 2016)

really like it RT....Happy Holidays


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## IFLY4U (Dec 5, 2016)

Great looking knife!!!
Gary


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking good RT!  Love the blade shape.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 13, 2016)

There are some good looking knives my friend


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 18, 2016)

Scott and Dennis thank you


----------



## tsharp (Dec 18, 2016)

Man what craftsmanship! I love it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 19, 2016)

Sharp thank you sir


----------

